# Couch Koop Spiele für die PS4



## tiny456 (24. Februar 2019)

*Couch Koop Spiele für die PS4*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe auf Eure Hilfe. Ab und an spiele ich mit meinem Mann gerne PS4 zusammen auf der Couch. Bisher haben wir Titel wie
A Way Out
Diablo III
Divinity: Original Sin 2 (Fanden wir nicht so gut)
zusammen gespielt. Damals auch WOW zu PC Zeiten.

Jetzt sind wir auf der Suche nach einem neuen Spiel für uns, finden aber einfach nichts passendes in der Richtung.
Bisher haben wir uns schon mal Alienation angeschaut, das wirkt aber doch sehr stumpf.

Toll wäre eine Art Rollenspiel, ansprechende Grafik (WOW, Diablo III Stil ist vollkommen OK)
Ich freue mich auf Eure Hilfe


----------



## svd (24. Februar 2019)

Auf co-optimus.com findest du eine Liste an Mehrspielertiteln, die sich nach System, Art des Mehrspielermodus (Online, Couch, etc.), Spielerzahl, Genre usw. filtern lässt.

So spontan, würde ich mir die PS4-Version von "Dragon's Crown" ansehen, das war schon auf der PS3 klasse gewesen, jetzt im höher aufgelöstem Gewande.

"Victor Vran" kommt "Diablo" vielleicht am nächsten.
Dann gäbe es noch, das nicht unumstrittene, verschlimmbesserte Remake des SNES-Klassikers "Secret of Mana". 
"Titan Quest" gibt es jetzt auch auf der PS4. Es ist allerdings ein PC-Port, ziemlich oldschool, d.h. der Bedienkomfort lässt zu wünschen übrig, Einstieg und Spielfluss sind bissi zäh.
"Child of Light" ist ein hübsches 2D-Rollenspiel, vlt. ein wenig zu einfach. Der Koop-Modus senkt den Schwierigkeitsgrad sogar noch und Spieler-2 hat recht wenig zu tun, trotzdem ein liebes Spiel.

Und sonst, "Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris", die "Trine"-Spiele, "Guacamelee", "Rayman Legends", "Don't Starve Together" oder die Unmenge an LEGO-Spielen wären noch paar Titel zum Zeittotschlagen.


----------

